# Abstract / Rezumat



## Amicus

Hi everybody. I'm learning Romanian, but I'm in the beginning. I only can say a very few words. I'm doing my monograph and I'd love to make a "rezumat" in Romanian. 

Can someone help me, please?

Put the punctuation marks, please.

Abstract

The present monograph is a research to encourage students of basic teaching to learn English as a foreign language. A list of French words is given to show that many words in English vocabulary are very familiar to Portuguese speakers.

Key-words: Foreign Language - French Words - Basic Teaching - English Vocabulary


----------



## jazyk

If you tell us what you mean with basic teaching, maybe we can help.


----------



## Amicus

^^I mean the students who are in elementary school (basic teaching).

A friend of mine helped me with this translation. Please, tell me if it's ok.

*Acesta monografie este o cercetare pentru a încuraja studentii  de predare de bază, pentru a învata limba engleza ca o limba straina...*
*O listă de cuvinte franceză este dat pentru a arăta că multe cuvinte în  limba engleză  sunt foarte familiarizat cu vorbitori de portugheză. *
* *
*Cuvinte-cheie: limbi straine - franceza Cuvinte - Predarea de bază -  Engleză Vocabular*


----------



## Amicus

Should I say Vocabular Englez?


----------



## CatPurr

Aceasta monografie este un studiu de cercetare cu scopul de a incuraja studentii de predare elementara sa invete limba engleza. O lista de cuvinte in franceza este inclusa pentru a arata ca multe cuvinte din vocabularul englez este cunoscut de vorbitori de limba portugheza.

Cuvinte cheie: limba straina - cuvinte in franceza - predare elementara - vocabular englez


I should set up my computer to do punctuation marks, if I do this more often. Let me know if you have any questions.
Good luck!


----------



## jazyk

I'll just add the diacritics and one correction:

			 		  		 		Această monografie este un studiu de cercetare cu scopul de a incuraja studenţii de predare elementară să înveţe limba engleză. O listă de cuvinte în franceză este inclusă pentru a arăta că multe cuvinte din vocabularul englez sunt cunoscute de vorbitori de limba portugheză.

Cuvinte cheie: limbă străină - cuvinte în franceză - predare elementară - vocabular englez


----------



## CatPurr

If you read my translation more carefully, you would see that it is not redundant.


----------



## CatPurr

multe cuvinte din vocabularul englez sunt cunoscute de vorbitori de limba portugheză.

Great, thanks for catching that!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Maybe this exists, but as a normal native Romanian speaker living in Romania, "studenţii de predare elementară" makes absolutely no sense to me at all 

_students in elementary school_ would probably be "elevii de şcoală primară"

I would definitely add an extra "i" here, not that it's absolutely incorrect without it, but it certainly makes more sense to me that way: "cunoscute de vorbitori*i* de limba..."

Of course, these are just suggestions.


----------



## CatPurr

Thanks, Tricia! Definitely, add one -i to "vorbitori de limba portugheza", and like you  said, not that it's absolutely incorrect without it. Or to avoid it altogether: "cunoscute vorbitorilor de limba portugheza". 
As for "predare elementara", I think someone who still lives in Romania could do better than that, probably. I thought it would be correct, since there are schools listed as "scoala elementara". How about "studentii de predare la nivel primar"? Jazyk, your opinion?


----------



## jazyk

Thank you so much for putting me on the same level as Romanian natives, but I don't think I'm qualified to give my opinion. All I did was to add the diacritics and a small correction. I can't compare to you guys.  I do think, though, that elevii de şcoală primară sounds the best.


----------



## CatPurr

Jazyk, in that case your Romanian is wonderful! 
Now, I want us all to pay attention to this: "students of basic teaching". From what I understand, Amicus is talking about the students/the ones who study to become teachers la nivel de scoala primara and not about the elevi de scoala primara. Trisia?


----------



## Trisia

I didn't read the whole sentence. You're right.

Erm... we call those teachers învăţători.

viitorii învăţători?
elevii de la liceele pedagogice?


I'm so sorry, but I don't have the time to give it too much thought. I'm sure you guys can come up with a great solution  though.

LATER EDIT: This is highly confusing, you know...


----------



## Amicus

Thanks a lot for your help, guys.


----------



## Amicus

What's the best expression for basic teaching: *predare de bază or *predare elementară ?

Are both correct??? I mean the students who are not in high school.


----------



## Trisia

"^^I mean the students who are in elementary school (basic teaching)."

That still doesn't make sense to me, I'm sorry. Do you mean pupils, children aged 6 to 12, who are still in elementary school, or do you mean students who are studying to become elementary school teachers?

"Studenţii de predare de bază" -- this does not exist in Romanian. Well, it does now because we just wrote it. But it doesn't mean anything.

(to be brutally honest, I doubt "students of basic teaching" makes any sense in English )


----------



## CatPurr

Basic Teaching is an approach/method to teaching. I don't think we're talking about an age group here.


----------



## jazyk

> (to be brutally honest, I doubt "students of basic teaching" makes any sense in English )


Exactly! That's why I wrote this:



> If you tell us what you mean with basic teaching, maybe we can help.



I suggest he tell us in Portuguese what he means and since I'm a native Portuguese speaker, I'll probably be able to help. This



> ^^I mean the students who are in elementary school (basic teaching).


only makes sense to me if we remove basic teaching. 

Let's see what he says.


----------



## Trisia

jazyk said:


> I suggest he tell us in Portuguese what he means and since I'm a native Portuguese speaker, I'll probably be able to help.



You're a life-saver, Jazyk. I know what you mean about removing "basic teaching" -- my earlier suggestion would finally make sense


----------



## Amicus

Em português:  "estudantes o ensino básico", ou seja, ensino fundamental que vai até a 8ª série.


----------



## jazyk

So, according to this site, it corresponds to the şcoală primară and gimnaziu. Isn't there a name that encompasses both these words?


----------



## Trisia

I can't recall any 

The most natural and common phrase that comes to mind is "elevii din clasele I-VIII."
Or maybe "elevii din ciclurile primar şi secundar"

How do you feel about those, Jazyk, CatPurr?


----------



## jazyk

I like elevii din ciclurile primar şi secundar very much.


----------



## Trisia

Thanks, Jazyk!

OK then, guys, let's have another look at the text you translated:

Această monografie este un studiu de cercetare cu scopul de a incuraja elevii din ciclurile primar şi secundar să înveţe limba engleză. O listă de cuvinte în franceză este inclusă pentru a arăta că multe cuvinte din vocabularul englez sunt cunoscute de vorbitorii de limbă portugheză.

Cuvinte cheie: limbă străină - cuvinte în franceză - ciclurile primar şi secundar - vocabular englez


Any other suggestions?


----------



## OldAvatar

„În România
Sistemul de învăţământ este reglementat de Ministerul Educaţiei, Cercetării şi Tineretului, având la bază Legea învăţământului nr. 84/1995. Conform acestei legi, sistemul de învăţământ român se structurează pe următoarele niveluri:
1. învăţământ preuniversitar, care cuprinde 4 cicluri:
a) învăţământ preşcolar: grădiniţa, compusă din grupă mică, grupă mijlocie, grupă mare şi grupă pregătitoare pentru şcoală
b) învăţământ primar: clasele I. – IV;
c) învăţământ secundar, care cuprinde:
— învăţământ secundar inferior, organizat în două cicluri care se succed:
- gimnaziu: clasele V-VIII;
- ciclul inferior al liceului sau şcoala de arte şi meserii: clasele IX-X;
— învăţământ secundar superior: ciclul superior al liceului, clasele XI-XII/XIII, precedat, după caz, de anul de completare;
d) invatamant postliceal;”

Source: http://facultate.regielive.ro/refer..._educational_din_republica_moldova-47507.html


----------



## Trisia

Grozav...

Ce propui?


----------



## OldAvatar

Nu propun nimic. Aceea este structura cu denumirile oficiale.


----------



## Trisia

Mă gândeam că poate găseşti o soluţie. Evident eu nu ştiam bine ce înseamnă ciclu secundar de învăţământ 

Crezi că merge "elevii din clasele I-VIII"? Sau "elevii din ciclurile primar si gimnazial"...


----------



## OldAvatar

Doesn't make much difference. It's up to him.


----------

